# Xorg 7.4  + dri = frozen machine



## mdg (Jun 4, 2009)

I am running 7.2-Stable with Xorg 7.4 and things run fine as
long as I disable DRI and DRI2 in xorg.conf.  I would like to
get dri working, if possible, to see if it gives me better
performance.

If I enable DRI and DRI2 in xorg.conf, then my machine freezes
on starting with startx  and all I get is a blank screen and I
need to use the power button to restart the machine.  I have
HAL enabled and I have tried all kinds of variations on my
xorg.conf as recommended (setting AddEmptyInput, AutoAddDevices
etc) with the same result - a frozen machine.

When the system freezes I do not even get an Xorg.0.log file.
I can force one by using X -probeonly and I have included that
below.  One thing that I notice is that DMA never gets enabled.

Any suggestions?  Attached are my Xorg.0.log (using X -probleonly), xorg.conf, and the output of dmesg.


----------



## leo2501 (Jun 5, 2009)

i can assure you have an intel graphics card... look around a little and you'll see, this is an xorg + intel drivers issue, i tryed everything you can found on google in linux + freebsd forums, irc chatrooms, etc... the only way i can think of it's to downgrade to the latest "stable" xorg release 7.3 (Released: 2007-09-06 as listed here http://www.x.org/wiki/Releases?action=show&redirect=XorgReleases) so let see how this thread grows


----------



## mdg (Jun 5, 2009)

The graphics card is a 3D Rage Pro AGP.  It is probably about 9 years old.


----------



## adamk (Jun 5, 2009)

FYI, no cards support DRI2 on FreeBSD, though I doubt this is the source of the lock up.  Does it work if you disable DRI2 but leave DRI enabled?

Adam


----------



## mdg (Jun 5, 2009)

Disabling DRI2 did not help.


----------



## ericbsd (Jun 5, 2009)

add this (Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "off") on your xorg.conf just like this.

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen         "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```
I modify your xorg.conf have a look and try it.

View attachment xorg.conf.txt


----------



## adamk (Jun 5, 2009)

Is this a complete freeze of the system or can you remotely access the box after X locks up on you?

Adam


----------



## mdg (Jun 5, 2009)

ericturgeon: Tried your conf file.  Still have the same problem. Thanks

adamk:  It is a complete freeze.  Cannot remotely access the box.

I tried loading the mach64 kernel module.

```
kldload mach64
```
and this enables dma, but still no luck.


----------



## adamk (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you get any errors (at the terminal or in dmesg) if you manually load that kernel module?

I think you might need to post on the freebsd-x11 mailing list, though I'm not sure if the current DRI maintainer has any mach64 hardware to test on.

Adam


----------



## mdg (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Xorg 7.4 + dri = frozen maching*

No errors on manual install of mach64 module either at the
command line nor in dmesg.  Here are the last few lines of
dmesg

```
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a1c15c136d8e46a removed.
aue0: link state changed to UP
drm0: <3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xf8000000 64MB
info: [drm] Initialized mach64 2.0.0 20060718
```


----------



## mdg (Jun 6, 2009)

*[Solved] Xorg 7.4 + dri = frozen machine*

I finally got DRI working on this old 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X
in an old HP Pavilion 4455 with a Pentium 2.

Somehow, building a custom kernel did the trick.  I commented out
over 150 lines of stuff that I neither need nor can use and that
seemed to make the difference.  The problem is that I do not know
what I eliminated that made the difference.  Could it be that
I removed the wireless HAL driver?

I also needed to load the mach64 kernel module either by hand
or in loader.conf, but that did not work until I rebuilt the
kernel.

BTW:  I needed to comment out AllowEmptyInput and
AutoAddDevices as below 

```
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option         "DontZap" "Off"
#       Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "Off"
#       Option         "AutoAddDevices" "False"
EndSection
```
in xorg.conf to let HAL do its job.   Otherwise my keyboard and moused did not work properly.

One problem that remains is that Ctrl-Alt-Bksp does not kill
the X server even though I have turned "DontZap" off as you
can see above.  Any suggestions?  I still can kill the server
using the fluxbox command.

Thanks for the help from this forum.


----------



## adamk (Jun 6, 2009)

Try running this command and then killing X with control-alt-backspace:

setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp


----------



## mdg (Jun 7, 2009)

adamk:
That worked!  Thanks.
My WM is fluxbox.  Any advice on making that keymap the
default?


----------



## adamk (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, I've never messed with keymap settings.

Adam


----------

